# Going tonight



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody going gigging tonight???? If so take your net with you. I here the mullet are really running good. You only have to wade out about balls deep to get to them. Good luck if you go.:moon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

go ahead and take the gun this time too mitch.. Might see another deer or two.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

And your balls will stay warmer in the water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Man Mitch, if you go tonight, I'd be stocked up on Theraflu for therest you're gonna need. You must have a heater onboard your rig now, its gonna be down right cold tonight, but I hear the Mullet are just waiting under the surface for a way out before they die, at least they'll be fresh. Hope to see some pics of some Flounder too! Be safe!

Chris


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

At least you won't have to buy ice for the cooler!:angel


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

good point about the mullet, i understand that if it gets real cold they die, a dip net will provide a fish fry


----------

